
U.S. Senate Hearing – Data Security and Bug Bounty Programs: Lessons Learned - wglb
https://www.hackerone.com/blog/US-Senate-Hearing-Bug-Bounty-Lessons-Learned
======
kalefranz
> We __need __hackers. They are the immune system.

Powerful metaphor for the unenlightened.

